

Ask HN: What is Big Data? And How is it Different from Regular Data? - puranjay

&quot;Big Data&quot;. I hear this word pretty much everywhere, but I have zero clue what it actually means.<p>Can someone enlighten me on what is big data, and how does it differ from regular data?
======
udfalkso
"3Vs (volume, variety and velocity) are three defining properties or
dimensions of big data. Volume refers to the amount of data, variety refers to
the number of types of data and velocity refers to the speed of data
processing. According to the 3Vs model, the challenges of big data management
result from the expansion of all three properties, rather than just the volume
alone -- the sheer amount of data to be managed."

[http://whatis.techtarget.com/definition/3Vs](http://whatis.techtarget.com/definition/3Vs)

~~~
stumpyfr
And we often add the 4 "little Vs"

-Visualization

-Veracity

-Variability

-Value

